# Hussar RDA V1



## Rob Fisher

Every week there seems to be a new RDA out and I'm trying hard not to just keep buying them because all too often they end up in the display cabinet... but having meet Mateusz Nowak from Hussar in Paris and having been chatting to him for the past year or so I needed to try it.

I had to remove the screws to pop the coil in which is a bit of a hassle but it has grooves for your coil rods and the coil fits it just great. Love the way it squonks out the side into really well done juice wells and wicking is a breeze. The build quality is really good and the design of the airflow is spot on. The reduced cavity helps the flavour which is really good.

But only been vaping on it for a few minutes so I will reserve judgement till I have given it a few days but it certainly looks to be another winner.

The coil I have installed is a single Fused Clapton from @RiaanRed coming out at 0.3Ω

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK one thing I really LOVE about this RDA is you can close the airflow, squonk and then open it again really simply and for me this is what I have been waiting for... and RDA I can't over squonk and get juice flowing out the airflow holes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

This looks very nice, thanks for sharing the photos @Rob Fisher 

You mean you want to close airflow and open airflow for each squonk?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> This looks very nice, thanks for sharing the photos @Rob Fisher
> 
> You mean you want to close airflow and open airflow for each squonk?



Yes. But it's really simple and it's one of the reasons I hardly squonk anymore... over squonking drives me over the edge!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

You know what Rob, i think it may have something to do with these fancy soft squonk bottles
I almost never over squonk on my Reos. OL16, Nuppin, RM2 - but i have the harder bottles
Perhaps the harder bottle allows for a bit more precision? And not as easy to push too much fluid up into the atty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> You know what Rob, i think it may have something to do with these fancy soft squonk bottles
> I almost never over squonk on my Reos. OL16, Nuppin, RM2 - but i have the harder bottles
> Perhaps the harder bottle allows for a bit more precision? And not as easy to push too much fluid up into the atty.



100% agree Hi Ho @Silver


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> You mean you want to close airflow and open airflow for each squonk?



I just bloody *LOVE* this option of closing the airflow... squonk and open... this is such a chicken dinner for me! Not sure if this was a design feature or a lucky happening...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

